# Toyota Expands Sat Radio Slate



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius said Toyota is offering its satellite radio service as a post-production (prior to dealership delivery) or dealer-installed option on the 2005 model year Lexus LS430 and Lexus ES330, and on the 2006 model year Lexus LX470 and Land Cruiser vehicles. 
Sirius also said its availability is scheduled to expand to additional Toyota and Lexus vehicles this summer.

Toyota now offers fully integrated Sirius hardware with digital quality sound in the following 10 2005 models: Lexus LS430 and Lexus ES330, 2006 Lexus LX470, 2006 Toyota Land Cruiser, 2005 Toyota Camry, 2005 and 2006 Toyota Solara and Solara Convertible, 2005 Scion xA, Scion xB, and 2005 and 2006 Scion tC.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

